# Book - Hero Dogs



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hiya

Well I walked by the bookshop and this book caught my eye 

Hero Dogs - Secret Missions and Selfless Service 

It's a great book on MWDs, with fantastic pictures and a really interesting read!


----------

